# Torch Buckets



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

What are you guys using to organize your torch buckets. Torch, solder, sand cloth, sparker (if needed), rags?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I have what looks like a little tool box. It holds my cutters, brushes, flux, sandcloth..... My torch doesnt ride along. I usually use map gas as well. Some guys like lugging around B tanks or propane tanks....not for me on repairs or small jobs.

I'll try and get a pic of the box today...I really like it.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a small tool tray I keep all my soldering equiptment in. I also use mapp gas with a turbo torch. The one thing I miss about using a B tank was it had a torch set-up with interchangable tips. I wonder if they make a mapp fueled torch with interchangable tips?


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

I use a tote tray that is low profile(6" tall). It fits all my fittings, flux, torch with mapp, and all the goodies we need. Best of all, it slides in the tightest of crawlspaces. It has 2 side compartments with a handle in the middle.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I still use an MC tank but there's less and less copper sweating to do these days so I reckon I'll have to set myself up with a more compact kit to keep on the truck. Prolly a self-igniting Turbo w/ Mapp gas.

For brazing and larger diameter stuff I still have a B-tank with an awesome handle/reg ass'y and tips #1 - #7 (Turbo). (Of course, according to e-How I've been doing my brazing all wrong! I'm working on it but I'm finding it hard to generate enough heat with the wire brush and the sandcloth. )


_fhrace: is that a Ducati S?_


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a tool box and keep an MC tank in the lower spot with my flux and my cutters brushes etc on the top tray. I keep a spare B tank in the truck.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

pauliplumber said:


> I have a small tool tray I keep all my soldering equiptment in. I also use mapp gas with a turbo torch. The one thing I miss about using a B tank was it had a torch set-up with interchangable tips. I wonder if they make a mapp fueled torch with interchangable tips?


 
I use this setup.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I use the Lenox B tank sleeve. and I have a small bag that holds my solder, flux and cutters. http://www.lenoxsaw.com/enUS/Product/_B__AIR_ACETYLENE_KITS.html


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use a small-ish craftsman metal tool box. It's probably about 14"-16" long and holds everything except for my torch.






Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I have a small tool tray I keep all my soldering equiptment in. I also use mapp gas with a turbo torch. The one thing I miss about using a B tank was it had a torch set-up with interchangable tips. I wonder if they make a mapp fueled torch with interchangable tips?



I have the Turbo self-igniting setup too, but I'm getting this when needed:

http://www.rothenbergertools.us/21-Rothenberger_Torches_&_The_Sweatbox_II.html

Better balance, more consistent lighting, tip cools faster, better flame column.

My tray came from Walmart with a notched bottom. Rests on joists nicely when working in attics.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

does anyone have pics of theres handy?

miguel: its a triumph speed triple


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JK949 said:


> I have the Turbo self-igniting setup too, but I'm getting this when needed:
> 
> http://www.rothenbergertools.us/21-Rothenberger_Torches_&_The_Sweatbox_II.html
> 
> ...


 My brother has the Rothenberger Torch Super Fire 3. He is real happy with it it works as advertised, works wet and upside down.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

fhrace said:


> does anyone have pics of theres handy?
> 
> miguel: its a triumph speed triple


 
I'll snap a pic of mine today if I can remember to.






Paul


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I use this setup.


I have the exact same torch, didn't know they made other tips, thanks for the info. That Rothenberger set-up looks sweet, may try one when this one needs replacing.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Pauli... You aint got a bigger pic do ya? I can't quite make that one out...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I don't get how he can post a pic that size, and when I try to post a pic I gotta re-size them to make them smaller.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I don't get how he can post a pic that size, and when I try to post a pic I gotta re-size them to make them smaller.


 
OOPS, my bad. I didn't see the quote or his post....


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

It wasnt my intention to post up a pic that large. The site showed it smaller. If you clicked the pic, it would enlarge. Guess the link was for the enlarged version.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's not too late to downsize the picture. I feel like I know it intimately.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> It wasnt my intention to post up a pic that large. The site showed it smaller. If you clicked the pic, it would enlarge. Guess the link was for the enlarged version.


It's all good...:thumbsup:


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

my torch and everything else gets thrown in my tool bag im not organized i have multiples of everything.....i use propane for 2" and smaller with regular tanks


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use a nail apron for my soldering stuff. Flux and all fits right in the pockets.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a "tool vest" from *Skiller *that I use when doing the big water heaters. It has pockets to hold flux, fitting brushes, solder and fittings. I use plastic tool boxes to hold all my solder stuff to bring it in from the van.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I use a cheapie $12.00 Stanley plastic toolbox I got from Home Depot. It's big enough to fit both solder rolls, a flux can, and extra tip, sandcloth, brushes, a lighter, and a tank key. If I have to take the regulator and hose off my B-tank, I can roll it up and stick it in the bottom.

I like it because I can fill the top tray up and just carry it along with me as I solder.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

I got a plastic milkcrate with plywood sections i built into it i can fit a torch rags flux brushes fittings flashlight sandcloth pipedope etc and its not very heaving i also made a plywood top with latches to flip open so i can stand on it to


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I have the exact same torch, didn't know they made other tips, thanks for the info.


Don't bother with the TX503 or the size of tip that comes with it. It's too small for plumbing. I bought one by accident, thinking I was buying a TX504 (very, very good). You can barely solder a 1/2" fitting with the 503.


----------

